

JVM Mechanics - pron
https://vimeo.com/120533011

======
jerven
Interesting presentation showing java to assembly and back again. When can the
optimiser kick in and when does it need to back off.

Code samples showing behaviour in the matching github

[https://github.com/dougqh/jvm-mechanics/](https://github.com/dougqh/jvm-
mechanics/)

